# Acoustical Design



## AudioMagic (Jul 9, 2009)

I did an acoustical design for film mixer Paul Massey's private mix room, and wrote an article about the process and techniques I used. You can read it at http://mixonline.com/post/facilities/acoustics_paradise/


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

Great article that communicated your process well. My questions are where was the mix optimized? For the mixer position? For the couch? Did you feel like you made compromises?

torceador


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

An interesting article. Do you have any references for the "thermoformed plastic QRDs"?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice work on the room and great info in the article. I think this might be one I stash away for when I'm ready to build our basement theatre. I had originally just planned on using a few well placed absorbers, but the more I read, and the more I learn, the bigger my ideas get.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice article and build. Did you manage to make any graphs of the completed room's sound? Hopefully this job leads to many more down the road.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

wow! very nice info and presentations. Maybe I could use this as reference when I get same project in the near future ( hope I would be as lucky as you).


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

nice read, thanks


----------

